# Better Difs



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey guys does anyone know about a after market dif that is more durable than stock.
after putting bigger tires on my bike my rear seems to leak past the seal even with new seal in, and put in properly.
I've been thinking about gorrila axle lift but from others that have put it in they say that it litterly busts the dif housing and all anybody heard of this or what.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Bauman said:


> Hey guys does anyone know about a after market dif that is more durable than stock.
> after putting bigger tires on my bike my rear seems to leak past the seal even with new seal in, and put in properly.
> I've been thinking about gorrila axle lift but from others that have put it in they say that it litterly busts the dif housing and all anybody heard of this or what.


 
I've seen this issue on front and rear diff's alot. What I think you have is a bad bearing, bearing race, or if the pinion seal leaks possibly the pinion gear is worn. I've never seen tires cause this problem, mainly it is trash getting in the diff (water, sand, mud, etc). There is a vent hose on the diff's that tends to come loose or a bad seal could let trash in.


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for the reply I will check that out i just rebuilt the rear dif with all new bearing but i dont know.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Which seal is it (axle or pinion)? The front spindle on the pinion gear is the first place I would look. One way to check is grap the rear yoke and see how much play there is.


----------

